# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Если у Вас не включается Windows Firewall

## Muzzle

*Проблема*

После установки пакета обновления 3 (SP3) для Windows XP не удается запустить службу брандмауэра Windows. В частности, могут возникать следующие неполадки: 
•пункт *Брандмауэр Windows/Общий доступ к Интернету (ICS)* не отображается в списке *Службы* панели управления;
•пункт *Брандмауэр Windows/Общий доступ к Интернету (ICS)* отображается в списке *Службы*, но не удается запустить службу;
•при попытке доступа к параметрам брандмауэра Windows выводится следующее сообщение об ошибке: *
"Вследствие неопределенной ошибки не удается отобразить параметры брандмауэра Windows."

решение проблемы тут http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920074/ru
*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Запустите редактор реестра (Пуск/Выполнить... набрать строку *regedit*+ВВОД), пройдите в папку *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\*, если есть ключ  *WindowsFirewall* - удалите, его. 
Потом Пуск/Выполнить... набрать *net start sharedaccess*, нажать ВВОД.
Выключить ПК.
Включить через пару минут.

----------

